# Dead and Gone (Sookie Stackhouse, Book 9) ---questions??



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OK so on the day of release this book on kindle was $14.37 now I just checked again and the price has dropped to $12.84

How long does it usually take for the book to get down to the $9.99 price, I do realize its only a few bucks and I probably would have given in and bought it at either the $14 or $12 price if I hadnt noticed the price drop in just a few days range.

I was wondering if its probably just a few more days time for another price drop? If anyone can chime in with thoughts please do! TIA


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me remember where I read it....but I thought someone said that the NYT bestseller lists come out once a week (Tuesday seems to ring a bell) and that the drop to $9.99 for most books occurred very shortly after appearing on that list.  Since the book shows as just out this week (at least according to the link), and given the popularity, I'd bet on a drop next week sometime.

Anyone else? I haven't been watching bestsellers long enough to be certain on this.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When Kim Harrison's book came out in feb/mar...it took a couple of weeks to reach the 9.99 status.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got Jungle Search telling me about this particular book.  As soon as it drops to 9.99, I'll buy it.  I'm hoping it will be next week.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Jim Butcher's Turn Coat was the last one in this situation that I was keeping an eye on.  It dropped to $9.99 within a week, two at the most, basically however long for him to hit the NYT bestsellers list which I believe he was on the 1st list they published after his book went on sale.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I use www.shoppingnotes.com.  Supply the address of the item you want to watch and your email address.  They will email you when the price changes.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just so you know, IMO, this was the BEST Sookie book ever.  Up til now, my fav was the Eric amnesia book and the I Love Quinn books, but this one made me go back and start the series from the beginning. I don't usually balk at the over $9.99 price because all I ever did with the much more expensive hardbacks was give them away then have to repurchase the paperback a year later; Amazon storage means I've actually saved $


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Just so you know, IMO, this was the BEST Sookie book ever. Up til now, my fav was the Eric amnesia book and the I Love Quinn books, but this one made me go back and start the series from the beginning. I don't usually balk at the over $9.99 price because all I ever did with the much more expensive hardbacks was give them away then have to repurchase the paperback a year later; Amazon storage means I've actually saved $


Stop I'm trying to hold off till the price drops, lol.

I actually didn't stumble upon the series till a year or two ago when I was out of Jim Butcher, Kim Harrison and Patricia Briggs books to read and thought I'd give it a try. I actually tried a few other similar series too and I did like story lines and the characters, but um.......how should I say it, a little too graphically _romantic_ for my tastes.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I broke down on Mother's Day and bought Dead and Gone. I read it that day and am happy that I did. It was a good read but now I'm anxious because there are no more for a while!  I read the other 8 in a row so it felt like one long, continual story. This just seemed to short. LOL

EllenR


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

New books are released on Tuesdays (99% of the time).  

The NY Times rates their books on sales through the previous Sunday.  The list is posted online Friday and in their Sunday Times ed.

So a book released on Tuesday will most probably hit the NY Times listing on the Friday a week and a half after issue.

Ex.  This book was released on May 5th.  So you should see it hit the NY Times Bestseller listing on Friday the 15th.    I've seen them drop at odd times on Friday afternoon eastern time.    So this Friday, the price of her book should drop as it is almost guaranteed to hit the bestseller listing.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> New books are released on Tuesdays (99% of the time).
> 
> The NY Times rates their books on sales through the previous Sunday. The list is posted online Friday and in their Sunday Times ed.
> 
> ...


This makes perfect sense, I was thinking/hoping there was a certain time frame that it usually dropped. You confirmed thanks!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm getting ansy to read this one, and I KNOW as soon as I buy it the price will drop.  So I'll give it until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I have to tell you all that this book is #1 on the NY Times Bestseller listing that was released this afternoon and Amazon has NOT yet reduced the price.  I guess I jinxed it or something by telling everyone it should drop today when the list was released.  Hopefully since it is #1 on the list, Amazon will soon drop the price.  I'm not saying anything else for fear of further jinx.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

ARGHHHHHHH!!!!! It's driving my cheap ass CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

mine too.  it's now become a matter of principle.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

<insert sound of impatient foot tapping>


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got the first book in her series...my daughter says I have to read it .  It's next on my list.  I didn't know there were 9 in the series...so by the time I need book 9 the price should be really low!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I just got the first book in her series...my daughter says I have to read it . It's next on my list. I didn't know there were 9 in the series...so by the time I need book 9 the price should be really low!


I'm just finishing the first in the series too. I feel I'm so behind.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Farmwife...you're one up on me!  So much to read and so little time!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I just got the first book in her series...my daughter says I have to read it . It's next on my list. I didn't know there were 9 in the series...so by the time I need book 9 the price should be really low!


They're all really quick reads, shouldn't take you long.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Just so you know, IMO, this was the BEST Sookie book ever. Up til now, my fav was the Eric amnesia book and the I Love Quinn books, but this one made me go back and start the series from the beginning. I don't usually balk at the over $9.99 price because all I ever did with the much more expensive hardbacks was give them away then have to repurchase the paperback a year later; Amazon storage means I've actually saved $


I actually felt the opposite. I love the Eric amnesia book the best too, but felt this one, left a lot of unanswered questions/plots. I don't want to spoil anything for anyone else reading the series, but a few things were brought up & then never again. Kinda bummed.
How long til the next one?

kjn


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> I actually felt the opposite. I love the Eric amnesia book the best too, but felt this one, left a lot of unanswered questions/plots. I don't want to spoil anything for anyone else reading the series, but a few things were brought up & then never again. Kinda bummed.
> How long til the next one?
> 
> kjn


I thought it was pretty much on par with the rest of them, good. But Sookie really needs to figure out Sam is the one for her and extricate herself from all these go nowhere relationships she always seems to find herself in.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> ...How long til the next one?


A Touch of Dead is scheduled for an October 6th release. [ETA: Sorry, I've been informed this is NOT the next book in the series].

I really need to get busy on books eight and nine, myself. My husband has read them all, and he keeps giving me this "look" like he's dying to talk about something.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

A Touch of Dead is just a compilation of all the Sookie short stories not a new book.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> A Touch of Dead is just a compilation of all the Sookie short stories not a new book.


I apologize for the misinformation. Thank you for pointing that out. I've read a few of the short stories related to Sookie, though, so it might be worth checking out.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

FINALLY!!!! It has dropped to $9.99!! (Was $12.84)

I don't know why I deprived myself over $2.85 but I just knew it would drop and it has!!!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally!  I checked earlier today and it still hadn't changed. Yay!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I waited too, because it was #1 on the NYTimes listing this week, it became a matter of principle not to pay over 9.99.  plus it's been slowing dropping a place or two in Kindle's top 100 all week.


----------



## Lady Layla (Mar 16, 2009)

I was waiting too!  Just purchased mine so I'd have it over the holiday weekend!  I am currently reading something else so I am going to force myself to finish it and then settle into the long weekend with Sookie!  Yeah!  I can't wait!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Downloaded it last night right before the movies. Haven't started it yet, but can't wait


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

what did you guys think of "Dead and Gone"?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:



> what did you guys think of "Dead and Gone"?


I'm currently reading it, should be done sometime today though. I got sidetracked with another book but I will post back as soon as I finish it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> what did you guys think of "Dead and Gone"?


On par with the rest of the series, pretty good.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Forster said:


> On par with the rest of the series, pretty good.


Agreed, but I'm dying to see how she uses Hunter in the future. I realize he's still young and only got a brief mention in this book but I really love the telepathy part and how Sookie and Barry have their connection. It will be interesting to see how the little cousin comes into play.

BTW I LOVE ERIC!!!


----------

